
Amazon and Google settle feud, bring YouTube back to Fire TV devices - zenbob
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/amazon-and-google-settle-feud-bring-youtube-back-to-fire-tv-devices/
======
snailmailman
I think the bigger news here is amazon prime adding chromecast support. It’s a
feature I’m looking forward to having, and have wanted for a while.

YouTube on fire tv devices hasn’t really been a problem (for me at least).
They removed the native app but the web version seems very feature-complete to
me, and works almost exactly as I assume the native app did. Its not really
any more difficult to get to either.

------
noneeeed
I really hope this is a sign of a generally more grown-up attitude at some of
the media/tech companies.

All this dick-swinging just inconveniences users and pisses people off.

I'm hoping that Amazon and Now TV (Sky) eventually pull their heads out of
their arses and release an app for the FireTV.

------
drewg123
There is also
[https://smartyoutubetv.github.io/](https://smartyoutubetv.github.io/) which
is a clone of the youtube app. It has been working fine on my FireTV since the
feud started. Plus it blocks ads.

------
godzillabrennus
Great. I hate being forced to use it through a web browser on the FireTV
devices I own.

Love the Chromecast support coming as well.

------
jmpman
Any reason why AppleTV YouTube navigation using my iPhone Remote app is
virtually unusable? Did Google do that on purpose?

